# New to Ice Fishing/Houses!!!



## ymehp (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey, guys I've decided to give up on riding snowmobile due to the lack of the snow in the region and as I get older I'm starting to realize more the dangers of snowmobiling out west. So, I bought a 5'x10'4" house today from my boss. It presently has bare walls inside and 4 holes. I would like to finish this house to see if the sport is right for me. I'm looking for info on outfitting the interior/exterior of the house, reels, line, bate, augers, card tables, stereos, accessories, and heat/ventalation. Any help would be great! I will be fishing the Jamestown, ND area


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you want to buy a generator? If yes the sky is the limit on what you can put in there, if you don't want to get a generator, then, install a car stereo, speakers, 12vdc lights, and a little blower fan mounted on the ceiling, you can buy all of it at a good auto store, then just wire it all together with some easy attacking small jumper type clamps. Get yourself a deep cycle battery or 2 and bring them home and put them on the charger when you're not fishing. Go check out Sam's club for the table they have a bunch of different sized ones, a cooler is always a good idea, but don't get it to big, most everything that needs to stay cold can of course stay outside. A small hard counter top that will fit a Colman's grill, being able to cook up fresh fish or a hotdog is always nice, a small grill for outside also would work. Propane heaters are always easy, there are lots of different kinds, some can double as a stove top. Mostly I would say go cheap, and after a few trips you will know how best to use your space.
good luck
have fun


----------



## ymehp (Jan 29, 2006)

I've got a good generator to use...

are these types of heaters safe or any good???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ProCom-Electron...QQihZ011QQcategoryZ115964QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Nothing wrong with that type of heater, they work well. Because they're not vented they do tend to put a lot of moisture into the air inside the house. If you're planing on staying overnight in your house a lot I would look at getting an RV-type vented forced air furnace. Otherwise this type of heater works just fine.


----------

